# Busy, Busy, Busy



## jlloyd99 (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow, it's been forever since either Ben or I have been on here and it'll take forever to catch back up.  We've had a very busy month including a trip to South Dakota to visit my family and see some of the sites of the Black Hills.  Ben really enjoyed Deadwood, Mt. Rushmore, and the big open sky.  Then there was a Ted Nugent concert and a trip up to Iowa for the Knoxville Nationals.  Coupled with the fact that I've been working every weekend it's really cut down on our pit time.  But we'll finally be able to devote some more time to que these next few weeks and will hopefully break out the smoker this weekend.  And we'll definatly be smoking for labor day weekend.


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 14, 2006)

Good to see you back LadyJ. :D I was up there in KCMO two weeks ago visiting family & friends and it seems that I'm just now catching up on things.


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome back.  you were missed, but the other ladies have been doing a good job holding the femine side of things down.  3 or 4 have been added to the order while you were gone, not to mention how many joined the board. 

Catch a breath, take some time.  Go out to that pit, and smoke up some meat...

Go grab a cold one to help you relax.


----------



## monty (Aug 14, 2006)

Heya, Lady J!
   Nice to know you and Ben are still with us! Been wondering a bit myself and was ready to send out the St. Bernards! And please, do tell....how are you feeling and is all well with the expected bundle? Pick names yet? All my best!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 15, 2006)

Yea Monty,  I was wondering too :oops: 

Guess us old Dad's are  kinda soft on this stuff :D


----------



## Dutch (Aug 15, 2006)

Lady J, glad to here that both you and Ben are well. And like Monty, I've been wonder about the baby. My wife is busy making baby blankets and wants to know what color or should she go "non-gender" and do you one in yellow or green?

You do know that whither it's a boy or girl, the little one will have plenty of godfathers? :D


----------



## buzzard (Aug 15, 2006)

yea lady j.

i took a small leave too and noticed when i came back i didnt see your smileing face everywhere.  i sure did miss it!!1

glad to see it again and looking forward to seeing it more


----------



## jlloyd99 (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome back guys.  Baby is doing good and getting very big if the belly is any indication.  We'll be finding out boy or girl on Thursday at my next appointment.  We have a growing list of possible names but nothing picked out yet.  I'll update everyone again as we find out more.


----------



## jlloyd99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Well for everyone that was wanting updates on Baby we're having a GIRL!  We've decided to keep the name a supprise however.  Can't wait for the end of December for our little meat mopper to arrive.


----------



## tommy c (Aug 17, 2006)

Congrads Lady J 8)  Got a whole house of boys :shock: Some days I wish I had a little girl to hug 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .....But the ovens been disconnected :lol:


----------



## monty (Aug 17, 2006)

Lady J, Ben,  my very best to you and Baby Girl! By the time your bundle arrrives my baby girl will be 36! Cherish every moment! They are all too fleeting! And, if I may, God Bless your family!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Aug 17, 2006)

Congrats, Lady J and Ben.  Our first two kids are girls and they have a way of wrapping Daddy's around their little fingers (ya paying attention, Ben?) while weaving themselves into your hearts.
May God bless all three of you!!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 17, 2006)

Congratulations Lady J,

May the little one have your smile :D


----------



## cheech (Aug 18, 2006)

Congrats Lady J on your new baby grill uh I mean girl. (Either way it is something worth smiling about)

Enjoy


----------

